# Duke headed to his first show!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck he looks awesome but be sure to fluff those hocks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How fun! I wish your daughter and Duke the best of luck and I'm sure she'll do great. Duke looks wonderful.
UKC has great prizes and rosettes and they are very encouraging for junior handlers. I think it's a fantastic show venue.
I hope she has a great time! I'm sure she'll do a wonderful job.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He looks great! I wish them luck and hope they have fun!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

There are 5 shows this weekend. 1 tonight, 2 tomorrow (Sat) and 2 Sunday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's another really nice thing about UKC! Lots of shows in one location; you can finish a CH or a title in one weekend!




telsmith1 said:


> There are 5 shows this weekend. 1 tonight, 2 tomorrow (Sat) and 2 Sunday.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Be sure to post results! Can't wait to hear how your babies did!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a great weekend - I look forward to hearing about Duke's adventure!!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, he placed 2nd in his class in the first show. Keep in mind that we have only had him for a week. He would not go around the ring with his head up and also put it down on the down and back. Otherwise he did fine. Maybe he will do better tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the first round. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and 2nd is nothing to be ashamed of!!!
He has 4 more chances yet this weekend, I'll keep my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gosh is he pretty! there are NO Goldens *EVER* at the UKC shows here  or else I would go to them


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's stunning and will do great!.
2nd place is pretty **** good for a dog that you've,only,had a week!.
More pictures please and of yr other babies as well!.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Gorgeous dog, his head is beautiful...
Congrats on result! It's great!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats. How many were in his class? Did your daughter handle?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

best of all to the handsome dude!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Congrats. How many were in his class? Did your daughter handle?



Yes, my 13 year old daughter handled him. She is new at this too, so I guess they did well for both being new.

There were 3 in his class I believe. 17 goldens total in the show last night and more supposed to be there today and tomorrow.

I am waiting to hear about todays shows....Hopefully better than yesterday!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck to Duke and your daughter today!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like Team Duke did a very nice job for their first time together in the ring  Good luck today!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good luck to the team. Duke looks fantastic!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, he placed 2nd in his class in the second show. He is not moving well for her. They need more practice together. Everyone is raving about him at the show. The judge from the first show told her he would have won if he had moved better for her. There are 29 goldens there today.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations for your placing, I'm sure with a little more practice and confidence your daughter will work wonders with him.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They just need a little more practice together.


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats to you guys!!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

My friend showed Duke in the first show today and he got 2nd in his class again. THEN, Megan showed him in the second and he won his class and took Reserve! There are 33 goldens there today.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations Duke! That is a big deal.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats! That is great. He went reserve with your daughter after being with you only a week!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work! Congratulations.


----------

